# '98 Lincoln Navigator Stuck on 4X4 Low



## rafi69 (Dec 8, 2010)

We got lots of snow this year and the truck was having troubles moving so when flip the switch to 4X4 Low to manage a snow slope it got stuck on it. Now, if you try to use it, it is stuck on 4X4 Low @30 MPH. Try to reverse on it whit the switch on 2Wheel drive but nothing changed. Disconnect the battery for about 15 min., still the same. No codes to read, but notice that when fliping the switch, there is no noise as it did before. You were able to hear some clicking and like a vaccum driven noice when switch was flip but not anymore. 
Any advice??????????????????


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Was the vehicle driven on Dry pavement at all in 4WD? If yes your going to need shop work to it it fixed.
I looked at a 2007 Ford Expedition last weekend that was stuck in 4H, the woman said she left a snowy patch and drive in dry pavement, would up costing her $1500 for a transfer case work to free it.


----------



## tom99S104x4 (Aug 10, 2009)

hi, if your 4x4 is electonic push botton like my 99 S10 ,you can try putting it in nutral and then hit the 2 wheel drive button. on my S10 when the tccm goes bad it wont shift back into two wheel drive until you do that and then it wont work any more. but at least your back in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## rafi69 (Dec 8, 2010)

Is working now!!! I believe it was a combination of diferent things. So, what I did was, disconnect the batery Positve and forget about it (temp. was in single dig.) Couple of day later, maybe 3, reconnect the battery and there it was, working perfectly again. 

Thank you guys for your responses. They are really appreciated!!!


----------



## tom99S104x4 (Aug 10, 2009)

your welcome, glad it was a quick fix. i would still check it every once in while to make sure it is working ok, incase of a lose connection or something else. it seams like when you have an intermitent problem it acts up at the worst time. good luck .


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

if that worked and it keeps working I highly recommend you REMEMBER what you did in what order LOL A fix like that is valuable information to have.


----------

